# zweite KNX Klemme 753-646 einrichten



## Smather (14 Dezember 2018)

Hallo,
ich war schwer am verzweifeln, warum meine KNX Adressen nicht mehr ausreichten. Nun weiß ich warum. An einer Klemme sind nur 256 Adressen frei. 
Lösung: eine zweite KNX Klemme muss her.

Gesagt getan. Jetzt bin ich leider wieder am verzweifeln. Wie muss die zweite KNX Klemme korrekt eingerichtet werden?
Ich wäre dankbar, wenn ihr mir schritt für schritt aufzeigt, was ich alles an der Wago (750-889) einrichten muss damit die zweite Klemme zur Erweiterung des Adressbereiches um weitere 256 Adressen richtig läuft.

Vielen DAnk schonmal im Voraus.

Grüße


----------



## dingo (14 Dezember 2018)

Für jede TP1 Klemme muss ein FbKNX_Master aufgerufen werden, hier wird der Klemmenindex
1. Klemme = 1
2. Klemme = 2 usw.

Diesen Klemmenindex muss dann beim ETS Import beachtet werden.


----------



## dingo (14 Dezember 2018)

Anhang anzeigen 43798

Anhang anzeigen 43799

Steht in den Anwendungshinweisen detailiert beschrieben.


----------



## Smather (14 Dezember 2018)

super besten dank für die schnelle Antwort, probiere ich auch gleich mal aus. 
Noch eine Frage, muss dabei auch der KNX Bus auf die Klemme gelegt werden?
Und was muss ich noch in der ETS alles durchfühen?

Besten Dank


----------



## dingo (14 Dezember 2018)

Richtig, den Bus auf die zweite TP1 brücken, intern ist nichts verbunden, somit könnte man z.B. Linienkoppler realisieren.

In der ETS eine zweite Klemme mit eigener Adresse einfügen, sonst Alles wie bei der ersten Klemme


----------



## Smather (14 Dezember 2018)

besten Dank für die AW.
So die Klemme ist gebrückt.
in der ETS eine neue Klemme eingefügt und die Adresse wurde automatisch über die ETS vergeben.
Die erste Klemme ist übrigens im Routermodus.

Wenn ich jetzt die Symboldatei (natürlich vorher mit codesys frisch bereinigt und übersetzt) reinladen will mit der Klemmennr. 2 sagt die ets mir ständig, dass die ausgewählte Sym-XML Datei keine passenden Netzwerkvariablen enthält.
Was mache ich falsch?
Ich habe ein extra PRG angelegt, in dem ich den Master KNX 2 aufrufe. 

ich füge noch mal 2 Bilder mit ein, zu meinem Testprogramm.

Besten Dank


----------



## GLT (15 Dezember 2018)

Da die 1. Klemme im Routermodus ist, ist deine 2te im Programm die 1.


----------



## Smather (15 Dezember 2018)

Hallo zusammen,
Leider habe ich bis jetzt noch keine sym-xml geschafft zu erstellen um   die 2. Klemme 753-646 mit variablen zu speisen. Es kommt immer die Meldung, dass in der   sym-xml keine Netzwerkvariablen für die zweite Klemme enthalten sind. 
Wie muss ich das Programm aufbauen damit ich eine sym-xml ausleite in der auch variablen für die zweite Klemme drin sind. 
Jetzt ist es ja so, dass die erste Klemme im routermodus stabil läuft.   Dazu habe ich den knx_Master Baustein mit Adresse 1 laufen. Die neue   Klemme steckt direkt hinter der ersten, ist in der Hardwarekonfig auch   zu sehen. Für diese Klemme rufe ich den knx_Master_646 auf und schreibe   eine Adresse 2 (steht auch so in der Anleitung, egal ob Routermodus oder nicht, die zweite Klemme bekommt Nr. 2). Beim Übersetzen keine Fehler nur in der sym-xml gibt es   scheinbar keine Klemme 2... Ich bin am verzweifeln... Noch ne idee?  Oder habt ihr zufällig ein Testprogramm, mit dem ich meines mal  vergleichen  kann? 

Besten Dank


----------



## GLT (15 Dezember 2018)

Mein, zugegeben knapper Beitrag, sollte dich darauf hinweisen, dass Du den 646er Master-Baustein benötigst.

Probleme mit der sym-xml lassen sich leicht vermeiden, wenn man sich an folgendes hält

Auszug aus dem Wago-Anwendungshinweis:


----------



## Smather (15 Dezember 2018)

Hallo,
vielen DAnk für die Rückmeldung.
ich werde mir die Doku zum dwIndex nochmal genauer zu gemüte führen.
Ich verwende für den Routermodus (750-889 + 753-646) den FbKNX_Master_889 und für die zweite Klemme den FbKNX_Master_646.
So sollte es eigentlich laufen. 
Vielleicht liegt es wirklich an der weiteren Beschaltung. Ich gebe wieder Rückmeldung dazu.

Besten Dank soweit

Grüße


----------



## Smather (15 Dezember 2018)

Hallo,
also ich habe jetzt die dwIndex Beschaltung geprüft und jetzt auch nach Anleitung durchgeführt.
Jetzt wird die Klemme 2 in der Sym-XML richtig erkannt und zugeordnet.
Vielen DAnk erst einmal.
Ich werde jetzt morgen alle meine Bausteine umbenennen und in der ETS wieder zuordnen.... (jede Menge arbeit, kann nur jedem empfehlen, das gleich so zu machen) 

Ich gebe morgen bzw. Montag wieder bescheid, ob alles wieder läuft.

Vielen Dank nochmal an GLT und dingo.

schönen Abend


----------

